# Obama to lift HIV/AIDS travel ban



## 21 Bravo (Feb 2, 2009)

Washington (CNN) -- President Obama announced Friday that he will lift a 22-year-old ban on entry into the United States for people infected with HIV/AIDS.

Obama to lift HIV/AIDS travel ban - CNN.com


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

I think I am going to be sick!!


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

WTF is with this guy???????????????? You have got to be kidding me! I certainly think there are bigger fish to fry right now, with the state of the economy. And he is worried about this?????????????????????? Get your priorities straight Mr. President!


----------



## 21 Bravo (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm seriously reconsidering becoming a EMT as the the chances of coming upon a immigrant with arterial bleeding who came here from Africa to rape a virgin to cure his AIDS.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

Wonderful, as if I don't have to pick up enough HIV infested shitbags as is.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This guy is the worst President ever! Please make it stop...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

21 Bravo said:


> Washington (CNN) -- President Obama announced Friday that he will lift a 22-year-old ban on entry into the United States for people infected with HIV/AIDS.
> 
> Obama to lift HIV/AIDS travel ban - CNN.com


You mean the rest of his relatives are moving in.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Yearly cost of Common aids drugs:

$4,800 Kaletra

$20,200 Atripla

This does not include Doctors Visits and other treatments.

I would say sure you can some to the U.S.

Pony up the money for the insurance or CASH to treat yourself.

I am so annoyed at this.

If stupid crap like this was cut out and dumb pointless grants (like lets put vintage style street lights up downtown to light the empty condemned buildings).

Then maybe, just maybe the lay offs government wise would have been A LOT less.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Seriously, this Obama character is really a moron... this is what you get when you elect a hippie socialist to the office.


FYI: Remember Reverend Wright and his rants about AIDS, GOV etc&#8230;.hmmmm!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> FYI: Remember Reverend Wright and his rants about AIDS, GOV etc&#8230;.hmmmm!!!


Rev Wright...you mean the guy going to The Whitehouse every week... God Bless America...no no no God dam America...unreal..that a man that says that and a domestic terrorist are welcome at The White House but oBama is to much of a firggin pussy to be interviewed by San Hannity.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> You mean the rest of his relatives are moving in.


That was my first thought as well KW. I really hope we have a country once this moron is done with it.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

His Kenyan relatives were complaining that they can't come and see him due to this travel ban.

Just a theory. "Just Words..."


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

rg1283 said:


> Pony up the money for the insurance or CASH to treat yourself.


Covered by Obamacare maybe?


----------



## jdel932 (Jul 24, 2009)

Wayyy to liberal of a prez. I think this job is more than he can chew.


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

:letitall:Every time you think this couldn't get any worse.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I have stopped thinking this can not possibly get any worse. Nothing surprises me with this no talent excuse anymore


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

edward.lee8 said:


> :letitall:Every time you think this couldn't get any worse.


You don't really think that do you? This is just the beginning.


----------

